# Holy crap!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Woman Hurt In North Highlands Home Invasion CBS Sacramento

so this wonderful lil event happened just around the corner from me. in fact when my BF was in the shower i heard the police sirens. i had no clue what was goin on though, when the BF got to work at 7am he called me and told me to keep Odin inside and lock the doors. crap crap crap. i dont leave for work till 9.30am. i hope they catch them by then.

also notable that they mentioned the dogs were bull mastiffs. i woulda been happier if they woulda been identified as pit bulls though, protecting the family and all.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

They obviously weren't familiar with the house if they rried to break into a house with two mastiffs. 

I hope they catch the guys. Be careful and carry some pepper spray of you have it!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> They obviously weren't familiar with the house if they rried to break into a house with two mastiffs.
> 
> I hope they catch the guys. Be careful and carry some pepper spray of you have it!


yeah people are kinda stupid around here. i have a beware of dog sign on the front gate and a sign in my window in the back that says "area protected by pit bull security co." lol Odin wouldnt hurt a fly, but they dont know that.

and yeah i dont have pepper spray but i have a shotgun


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

I leave for work at 4:30 in the morning. I am always paranoid about it.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> yeah people are kinda stupid around here. i have a beware of dog sign on the front gate and a sign in my window in the back that says "area protected by pit bull security co." lol Odin wouldnt hurt a fly, but they dont know that.
> 
> and yeah i dont have pepper spray but i have a shotgun


Shotgun could do the trick :rofl: haha


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you are OK. I'd feel sorry for any jerk who tried to invade your home. You are one tough chick. js


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

BastienBully said:


> Shotgun could do the trick :rofl: haha


im not sure if this is legal to say so im just gunna say... it might be loaded too LOL 



EckoMac said:


> Glad you are OK. I'd feel sorry for any jerk who tried to invade your home. You are one tough chick. js


thanks Ecko! i like to think i can handle myself. im a bit more overweight than i would like to be but i can still kick some a$$.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

I hope they catch those idiots that broke into that house...Keep safe my friend....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

jerseypeach said:


> I hope they catch those idiots that broke into that house...Keep safe my friend....


Thank u. Im at work now but poor Odin is home in his kennel. I always leave the radio on for him so maybe idiots will think someone is home. My BF has a very protective edge so when he's home im not worried at all. Its just in the morning when he's at work and I am alone with Odin.


----------

